# WHDVR Issue w/HR24-100



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Been having an ongoing issue with our WHDVR service. I have both an HR21-200 and an HR24-100 along with an H24-100 client.

Bottom line is that it appears the HR24 DVR/Server has an issue and wont serve up programs. Any time we try to use the HR24 as a server from the other two devices, we get No audio/video packets error. The HR24 will however act as a client (it sees the HR21). 

I have swapped the box locations and the same pattern appears eventually.

I have reset all boxes and RBR'd them to no avail. The DECA network is fine using the Guide and > buttons from both the HR24 and H24. 

Signal:
1 - 97%
2 - 95%
Network - 100%

Coax:
0 - 33 Node (Not sure)
1 - 28 Node H24
2 - 27 Node (not sure)
3 - N/A HR24

PHY:
.......0........1.......2........3
0.....243.....251.....248.....249
1.....251.....250.....250.....250
2.....234.....240.....236.....225
3.....231.....233.....232.....222

Today since the wife and kids are gone, I pulled the power plug on the HR24 for about a minute and then plugged it back in and rebooted. Initially, it was working as a server again !!! (the HR21 and the H24 were able to play items from its list). But after a couple of hours, I started receiving the No Audio/Video Packets error message from both the HR21 and H24 again when using the HR24 as a server.

Any clues? We have 2 months worth of programming on this HR24 and I'd hate to lose it, so I'm hoping there might be some ideas as to what might be the problem since it appears to work initially after a total reset.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The first two questions are:


where is the SWiM PI located?
what model router are you using?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The first two questions are:
> 
> 
> where is the SWiM PI located?
> what model router are you using?


1. SWM PI is located immediately off of the dish in the attic

2. Router is a NetGear WGR614v9. I've removed the router from the setup and the behavior continues to happen - no changes. I've switched the outputs at the 2nd splitter and the behavior continues to happen.

Here is a diagram of my setup:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wierd problem. . . just curious, is the third output of Splitter #1 in your diagram terminated or a cable (unterminated) attached?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, I'm out of ideas now. :shrug:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Is the line to the guest BR (future use) terminated? If not, it should be. Otherwise, it all looks fine, although I can't see why the Trendnet Gigabit switch is there.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Wierd problem. . . just curious, is the third output of Splitter #1 in your diagram terminated or a cable (unterminated) attached?


terminated.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Is the line to the guest BR (future use) terminated? If not, it should be. Otherwise, it all looks fine, although I can't see why the Trendnet Gigabit switch is there.


I added the switch to isolate the DECA traffic to the router and because I got a tremendous deal on it


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> OK, I'm out of ideas now. :shrug:


I'm out of ideas too which is why I came here again 

The DECA network looks good - right?

So would you agree that the problem is potentially the HR24 since it wont serve up anything? I'm having a hard time blaming the cabling because it appears to look ok.

The weird thing is that the HR24 will serve up programs for a bit after being unplugged - but then it eventually just sort of drops off the map after awhile and quits serving up programs.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Two questions:

1) For your couple of hours test of good serving from the HR24, was the BB DECA connected? Don't know if you've done it this way but since you have terminators, remove the coax at the splitter and terminate it, restore defaults on your receivers and test again once they've found each other.

2) When using the BB DECA, are you using unique static IP addresses using the advanced network tab? Make sure no other device is using that IP address. I've also noticed it helps to either restore defaults and then reset the static IP or restore defaults and reconnect with another unique static IP. Reconnecting with the same IP w/o restoring defaults can be problematic (I discovered that myself when Directv2PC wouldn't display the playlist of the DVR).

I agree that your coax looks to be fine so maybe it's something simpler.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) For your couple of hours test of good serving from the HR24, was the BB DECA connected? Don't know if you've done it this way but since you have terminators, remove the coax at the splitter and terminate it, restore defaults on your receivers and test again once they've found each other.
> 
> ...


I agree,
If the 24 still has issues when there is NO router connection, and all the receivers are running on their internal IP addresses, then it may come down to the 24.

"I think" simply unplugging the ethernet cable to the router and rebooting the receivers is all that would be needed.
The coax to the BB DECA shouldn't be a problem, since the PHY levels & MESH numbers all look good, suggesting there isn't an RF issue.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I had the same issue on a call I did Saturday. The problem was one of these in the wall plate behind the HR24:








I'm not an engineer, I can't explain why, but once that little bugger was eliminated everything worked great.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ndole_mbnd said:


> I had the same issue on a call I did Saturday. The problem was one of these in the wall plate behind the HR24:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had you run the coax networking tests, with good results before?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Just some things I would try if I out of ideas, myself.

Just had a strange UPL moment; the wife and I both looked at the List in the LR and the could not find a particular episode recorded today. Flipped over to setup menu and checked for connected DVRs; it's there. Rechecked the playlist; bingo, found it. Ran DHN stats thinking it would show a dropped session; nope!

Ahhhh, maybe we both need our eyes checked!


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

ndole_mbnd said:


> I had the same issue on a call I did Saturday. The problem was one of these in the wall plate behind the HR24:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had recently wall-fished a coax before the tech arrived. He reached for the wall-plate and I told him,"Stop. Back the barrel-adapter out and run the coax through the slotted opening and direct to the receiver. I hate excessive connections."


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> Just some things I would try if I out of ideas, myself.
> 
> Just had a strange UPL moment; the wife and I both looked at the List in the LR and the could not find a particular episode recorded today. Flipped over to setup menu and checked for connected DVRs; it's there. Rechecked the playlist; bingo, found it. Ran DHN stats thinking it would show a dropped session; nope!
> 
> Ahhhh, maybe we both need our eyes checked!


When I had problems with the wireless bridge and the DHCP lease issues, the first sign was new recordings not showing up in the UPL. The DVR(s) would still show and older recordings would show/play fine.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> I had recently wall-fished a coax before the tech arrived. He reached for the wall-plate and I told him,"Stop. Back the barrel-adapter out and run the coax through the slotted opening and direct to the receiver. I hate excessive connections."


"Me too" :lol:

If a barrel is bad, "one would think":


if it was lossy, that the PHY levels would show this.
if it was "leaky", then the PHY MESH would show this with reduced rates due to poor signal to noise
There just isn't that much a barrel can do [or not] to the signal.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> When I had problems with the wireless bridge and the DHCP lease issues, the first sign was new recordings not showing up in the UPL. The DVR(s) would still show and older recordings would show/play fine.


Maybe the discussion is for another place; my HR24s seem to be rebuilding the playlist frequently when pressing list. I see a recoding show as highlighted and then everything is dimmed until it refreshes with a different recording at top/highlighted. Multiple openings of list would not duplicate it. Maybe it's rebuilding the UPL after a show is added or deleted?

Maybe the behavior is normal but a hiccup occurred? Or maybe she didn't watch her show, anyway. After it showed on second playlist view; it played and she deleted it and both UPLs are current again. Really, I was suggesting that since newer recordings were being added to the UPL, maybe we both missed it because it wasn't where we thought it would be (it wasn't the brighter white title because of the previous view session). Not something I would report since two minds can think alike and miss the obvious sometimes.:grin:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> Maybe it's rebuilding the UPL after a show is added or deleted?


It's not uncommon for the UPL to request an update when you select it.
I see a lot/few "please wait", if I haven't pressed it in a while.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

armchair said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) For your couple of hours test of good serving from the HR24, was the BB DECA connected? Don't know if you've done it this way but since you have terminators, remove the coax at the splitter and terminate it, restore defaults on your receivers and test again once they've found each other.
> 
> ...


1) Yes, the BB DECA is connected during this time

2) Yes, I'm using unique static IPs outside of my DHCP pool.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> 1) Yes, the BB DECA is connected during this time
> 
> 2) Yes, I'm using unique static IPs outside of my DHCP pool.


What is the range of the DHCP pool for your NetGear WGR614v9?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> What is the range of the DHCP pool for your NetGear WGR614v9?


DHCP pool = 192.168.1.3-100

The IPs for my DTV boxes are:

HR24 = 192.168.1.150
HR21 = 192.168.1.151
H24 = 192.168.1.152


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> DHCP pool = 192.168.1.3-100
> 
> The IPs for my DTV boxes are:
> 
> ...


Thanks, maybe Merg can add it to this table: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2617739&postcount=3


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Thanks, maybe Merg can add it to this table: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2617739&postcount=3


Done.

- Merg


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Thanks, maybe Merg can add it to this table: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2617739&postcount=3


FYI, I set the range myself. It isn't set by the manufacturer. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

FWIW, my conversion to a MRV/SWM setup is new, about 2-3 weeks ago. It is not too dissimilar to the OP's, but there are some difference and so I'd thought I'd throw it in for comparison as it it working seamlessly.

The SL3 SWM LNB feeds one line into house to an 8 way splitter with 4 lines and 4 capped. Headed upstream, feeding the splitter, Line 1 comes from a HR24-200 with a SWM power inserter located in-line behind the TV cabinet. Line 2 is nearby and attached to a DECA/Internet Connection kit connected to my home network (more on that later). Line 3 is from another HR24-200. Line 4 is from my HR20-700, with a DECA of course attached to it.

Internet comes into the house as follows. Motorola 2210 DSL modem. I have it set up handling the DSL login and also doing the DHCP handling, as it has always done a reliable job with this. Output of the modem feeds directly to an Apple Time Capsule that is serving as a 4 point switch and as a WAP for the home. (The TC is not handling DHCP duties nor DSL login.) One of the ports of the TC goes directly to the Internet Connection kit for my whole home DVR cloud. Another port off of the TC goes to a Netgear gigabit switch that in turn feeds all other ethernet wired points in the house.

Each of the HR DVRs is set in dynamic IP address mode. So, my cloud is composed of the SWM LNB, splitter, 3 lines feeding 2 HR24-200s and 1 HR20-700, and 1 line feeding the internet connection kit.


----------

